# Play Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 on Windows8 ?!



## immortalkiss0147 (Mar 3, 2012)

I installed RCT2 on Windows 8.
The game did run but I can't save it
So i did some research and found out that I must change its compatibility mode
The problem is I can NOT find the Compatibility Tab.. 
So what can i do now ?
Thanks, my appreciate..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Here are some instructions on how to do it. You may be trying the wrong icon, but if it still doesn't work, contact Microsoft.


----------

